# Polaroid 600 series Instant Cameras - compatible film?



## truestory.dl

So, i plan on receiving my OneStep600 Polaroid instant film camera soon...what film is compatible with this since the original polaroid film is rare to come by unless i give my arm for it? I know The Impossible Project makes compatible film, however, its just as expensive as the original really. Are there any types of film by fujifilm that will work with the 600 cameras? If not the 600 series, which fujifilm instant films will work with which Polaroid instant cameras?


----------



## compur

Fuji doesn't make 600-compatible film.  You named the only current source in your post.

Fuji make these instant films:
Fujifilm Instant Films

Fuji's FP films can be used in many Polaroid "pack film" models which used 100-series and 660-series films.
The last camera they made in this category was the ProPack. Earlier similar models include the EE100 and
Reporter models.  There are also lots of older Polaroids like the 100-series, 200-series, etc which are available 
for cheap but they require uncommon batteries (though this can be solved if you are determined).

The FP film can also be used in appropriate Polaroid backs for certain medium format and large format cameras.

There was also a Polaroid-branded camera (made by Mamiya) with the confusing name of "600SE" which doesn't 
use 600 film but rather the pack film mentioned above. It also has interchangeable lenses. These cameras now sell
for around $500+

Practically everything you ever wanted to know about Polaroid stuff can be found here:
http://www.rwhirled.com/landlist/landhome.htm


----------

